# Let's See Your FIRST Foal & Your NEWEST Foal



## Jill (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought it would be fun to see members' first foals, and their most recent foals!!!

This is the first foal we ever had born. She was born from a mare I bought because I wanted to have a new driving horse (which she did become) and I bought her despite the fact she "might" have been pregnant. She was pregnant, and in the spring of 2001, this is what I helped bring into the world -- "Morningstar", a perlino filly! Morningstar is now a/k/a "Lily" and does all kinds of tricks for her "new" person:












Then this is the first horse that was "sort of" my breeding. I let my former trainer breed a mare she owned, and I loved, named Lou, to my then stallion, Derby. A couple of months later, she needed to sell the mare, and I bought her. In the spring of 2003, she had the colt below that we named WFM's Skippin Miracle (Triple H Derby Day Miracle x Edgewood Skip to My Lou), who is a/k/a "Skipper". I had a blast showing him to some championships as a yearling gelding...










Then this past Monday morning, we were blessed with our newest foal, a filly we named WFM's Delightfully Dun. She is out of our Buckeroo granddaughter, Erica's Big City Bomb Shell and by our National Top 10 / Honor Roll / Multi Championstallion, Erica's Gone and DunIT. She's got dun factor, is a double dilute, and double Buckeroo bred. I just love her so much already. She's a little bit of a "milestone" for me as it's the first time we bred a mare that I grew up from a weanling... I actually think I bought Bomb Shell from Erica when she was just a couple weeks old, and had anticipated this cross for years:











What about your folks? Let's see and hear about your first foal(s) and your most recent!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 6, 2011)

This is a fun topic! My first foal personally (not for the farm as a whole, I dont know about my parents first foal LOL) is Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe, I purchased her dam in foal at a sale and was blessed with a gorgeous liver chestnut pintaloosa filly! She is now due to foal her first foal any time now that is sired by our Buckskin son of LK Buck Echo! Its amazing how time flies it feels like only yesterday that she was an adorable and very ornery foal!

Here she is as a foal:






And here she is when I had her fit for showing



:






And the newest foal was born this morning, she is out of Lakeviews Diamond Gal (best friend to above mare) and sired by Little Kings Sonic Supreme a son of Komokos Little King Supreme.

Here is her wet picture (dry ones can be found on my other thread on the mini forum):


----------



## Tremor (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought I would post.

This Baby (quite clever huh?). She was born 3/02/06, and she is a Silver Smokey Black appaloosa mare. Her dam, Bow, came to us bred to our ex-stallion who we then bought. We sold her in 2009.
















I guess, I'll be a smart butt, and post this little one.....haha. (Same dam and sire. Due May 8th)


----------



## ForeverFarma (Apr 6, 2011)

Our first foal, born May 22 2008- BB Raising Kahne. His dam is our classic champagne pintaloosa mare- sadly, hs sire is unknown...






And our last foal for now (we have two on the way for 2011) BB Cast No Shadow born June 23, 2010...


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 6, 2011)

Our first bred and raised foal Savannah, a 2005 grade buckskin filly, I sold her as a weanling and ended up getting her back 2 falls ago



Hoping to get her broke to drive!











These two are our latest as we haven't had any 2011 babies yet (first should be here in 4 weeks or so!)

Max and Teddy, 2010 pinto colts


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 7, 2011)

Great topic

I love baby pics

Our first foal a black homozygous for tobiano colt

Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin' born in 2005

we kept Smokin for 3 years showing him mostly PtHA shows as they are close to where we live. He did wonderful in halter almost always in the blues and he won many Grands as well.

Seeing his pictures again makes me sad because even though he has a loving new home and his own mares he was my partner for 3 years and I still really miss him and his little white nose. I'm sure some of you might remember my posts about him back then.

Memory lane for me!!!ok I over did the pics but I still haven't gotten over selling him yet.















Here is Smokin' as a 3 year old











-----------------------------

And our most recent colt again

Eagles Ring Call of the Hawk 2010 colt

we have no mares bred for 2011 so he is our most recent






Hawk was sold as a weanling and also has a wonderful home.


----------



## Reble (Apr 7, 2011)

Great topic

First foal back in 2004

KAVELBEL GYPSY ONE






No foals yet this year, still waiting...

Here is last years foal

KAVELBEL AR18 MIDNIGHT GLORY BEE


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2011)

I love seeing and reading about your babies, past and present



:wub


----------



## PaintNminis (Apr 10, 2011)

I really like this Topic





it is neat seeing everyones First and the Their Current Foals





Our First Unofficial Foal (bought the mare in Foal)

Speck's Miss Bambi Boo -aka: "Bambi"

Bay Appaloosa Filly, Sired by an AMHR Leopard Appaloosa Stallion

and out of a Pretty PtHA Pinto Mare. Sadly This Filly is Only WCMHR










and Here's our First Official Foal











Desert Realms Rayon De Soleil -aka: "Sunny" AMHA/AMHR/PtHA 2008 Palomino Pinto Filly.

_Sunny's Registered Name is French for "Ray of Sunshine" _

_( it is Pronounced Like "Grayon Day So Lay" you have to roll your R's _



_ )_

_ in Honor of her Half Brother I lost in 2007 Who's Registered Name was Dutchmans Ray of Hope_

She's Sired by Darmonds Dashing Dutchman and Out of Lilac Acre's Lady Ruby (My First Miniature Horse)






and this is Our Current Foal (Though he shouldn't be for Long)

Desert Realms Shock Value -aka: "Stark"

2010 AMHA/AMHR Bay Colt - now Gelding

MCMs Silver Cloud X Lazy Bear Lady Sapphire






"Stark" is a First Cousin to Sunny Above, and a Half Sibling to my Favorite Foal Desert Realms Bejeweled Design who was Born in 2009,

He is a *Stark Contrast* to his Sister (Pictured Below).






He got his Registered Name From his Sire's Barn Name We were Calling Him "Tazer"



So I thought Shock Value was Pretty Fitting


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is one of our first homebred foals, HMM Dancing Firefly. She was a tiny little chestnut filly sired by HMM Golden Sundancer










And here is our most recent foal, HMM TBD, a bay dun BTU grandson


----------



## Knottymare (Apr 14, 2011)

Gosh... they are all so darn cute. I want one sooooooo badly. How young will people who are selling sell a foal?


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Apr 16, 2011)

Ironically the first homebred foal and newest foal are out of the same mare! Spring has been a tried and true broodmare for me!






In 2003 I only leased Spring, and now I own her!





First Homebred:

Crayonbox Spotless Perfection, "Percy" 2003 bay colt, out of Little Chief's Spring Blossom, sired by my pure Falabella Leopard stallion (now gelding) Toyland Macho Chips. He sold to a woman locally and is well loved!











Newest:

Crayonbox Cause For Applause, "Applause" 2011 bay colt, out of Little Chief's Spring Blossom, sired by WF Zeus Noble Cause (owned by Julie Good) who is a son of Little Kings Buck Zeus. This is the very first Buckeroo bred Mini on my farm!

Here is Applause with his momma Spring:


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2011)

I love love love the baby pictures, and the names!!!


----------



## minimomNC (Apr 22, 2011)

This is not my first foal, I don't have any pictures of her. But it is my second foal. We thought he was amazing (I bought the mare in foal to one stallion, seems that wasn't right) and a surprise. While the picture is one of my favorite, he was very cute, he was also a dwarf. It didn't show up until he was much older, but his bite was horrible at birth. His legs were always straight, long neck, nice topline, but his nostrils were on top of his nose and his bite was again, horrible. His sire was very big from what I heard and his dam was 34", he never got over 30". He has a loving family now 7 years later and is a wonderful pet for them.

His name is AKS A Face In The Crowd




Then fast forward to this year and our only foal is finally here. He is exactly what we are breeding for. Pretty head, big eye, good length of neck, short back, straight legs and upheaded. We are very pleased with him.

This is AKS Mercurys In The Moment


----------



## CheyAut (May 9, 2011)

This is a really neat thread for me, because they're out of the same mare





CheyAuts Perfect Attraction, aka Sierra











And the newest, born last week, is unnamed so far...


----------

